
Apple agrees to $500M settlement for throttling older iPhones - samrohn
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/2/21161271/apple-settlement-500-million-throttling-batterygate-class-action-lawsuit
======
pmdulaney
This is an egregious breach of trust, completely akin to VW's shenanigans
falsifying emissions testing. And yet there doesn't seem to be much outrage
about it. Is Apple indeed so completely encapsulated in Teflon?

